# Adaptec 5805



## urpyLLIKa (Feb 18, 2009)

Adaptec 5805. 
Raid 5ee - 6disks. 
Read & Write cache off (or on).
Operation system freebsd 7.1 x86
Drivers: aac or aacu (get from adaptec). 
At the big loadings can`t "sync" disks, after 5-10 minutes system freeze. In system logs - no records.


----------



## urpyLLIKa (Feb 18, 2009)

*ansver for me*

tunefs softupdate set off


----------



## urpyLLIKa (Feb 18, 2009)

*not found*

System freeze now every 60-90 minutes...
In console see error from adaptec controller.


----------



## venom (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi, Dmitry.

Please, specifies a problem.

Interested in:
 - version number of build conroller firmware
 - what are the operations loaded logical volume

link to my problem
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hackers/2009-March/028037.html
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-scsi/2009-March/003874.html


----------



## urpyLLIKa (Apr 3, 2009)

BIOS 
  Adaptec RAID 5805 Firmware Build 16501

DRIVERS
  From FreeBSD distributive or
  AACRAID 32- and 64-bit Driver Build 16343 for FreeBSD 

SCHED_4BSD or SCHED_ULE - i try - and see error
aacd0: COMMAND 0xffffffff808599e0 TIMEOUT AFTER XXXX SECONDS or
aacdu0: COMMAND 0xffffffff808599e0 TIMEOUT AFTER XXXX SECONDS
or system freeze.

Operations: 
1. NONE      ~24h uptime max and freeze 
2. blogbench ~10min uptime - freeze or error message


I have only one work configuration now and wait change controllers.

arcconf GETCONFIG 1
Controllers found: 1
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Controller information
----------------------------------------------------------------------
   Controller Status                        : Optimal
   Channel description                      : SAS/SATA
   Controller Model                         : Adaptec 5805
   Controller Serial Number                 : 8C4310BCEE5
   Physical Slot                            : 4
   Temperature                              : 46 C/ 114 F (Normal)
   Installed memory                         : 512 MB
   Copyback                                 : Disabled
   Background consistency check             : Disabled
   Automatic Failover                       : Enabled
   Global task priority                     : High
   Performance Mode                         : Default/Dynamic
   Defunct disk drive count                 : 0
   Logical devices/Failed/Degraded          : 1/0/0
   --------------------------------------------------------
   Controller Version Information
   --------------------------------------------------------
   BIOS                                     : 5.2-0 (16501)
   Firmware                                 : 5.2-0 (16501)
   Driver                                   : 2.2-4 (16343)
   Boot Flash                               : 5.2-0 (16501)
   --------------------------------------------------------
   Controller Battery Information
   --------------------------------------------------------
   Status                                   : Optimal
   Over temperature                         : No
   Capacity remaining                       : 99 percent
   Time remaining (at current draw)         : 1 days, 19 hours, 55 minutes

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Logical device information
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Logical device number 0
   Logical device name                      : XeXeXeXeXe
   RAID level                               : 5EE
   Status of logical device                 : Optimal
   Status of RAID 5EE                       : Expanded
   Size                                     : 1904640 MB
   Stripe-unit size                         : 64 KB
   Read-cache mode                          : Enabled
   Write-cache mode                         : Enabled (write-back)
   Write-cache setting                      : Enabled (write-back) when protected by battery
   Partitioned                              : Yes
   Protected by Hot-Spare                   : No
   Bootable                                 : Yes
   Failed stripes                           : No
   --------------------------------------------------------
   Logical device segment information
   --------------------------------------------------------
   --------------------------------------------------------
   Logical device segment information
   --------------------------------------------------------
   Segment 0                                : Present (0,0)
   Segment 1                                : Present (0,1)
   Segment 2                                : Present (0,2)
   Segment 3                                : Present (0,4)
   Segment 4                                : Present (0,5)
   Segment 5                                : Present (0,6)


----------------------------------------------------------------------
Physical Device information
----------------------------------------------------------------------
      Device #0
         Device is a Hard drive
         State                              : Online
         Supported                          : Yes
         Transfer Speed                     : SATA 3.0 Gb/s
         Reported Channel,Device            : 0,0
         Reported Location                  : Connector 0, Device 0
         Vendor                             : WDC
         Model                              : WD5002ABYS-0
         Firmware                           : 02.03B02
         Size                               : 476940 MB
         Write Cache                        : Disabled (write-through)
         FRU                                : None
         S.M.A.R.T.                         : No
.....


----------



## Rada (May 13, 2009)

Hi, I had the same problem with an Adaptec 5805. It seems that it's fixed with revision 188896 which has made it in to FreeBSD 7.2 
The commit message doesn't even mention anything that could be related to what I know about the crashes, but the server has been running happily for several days now without a single crash.


----------



## venom (May 14, 2009)

Rada, please try to stress test (long & high-load) on `bogbench` tool


----------



## venom (May 14, 2009)

* `blogbench`


----------



## Rada (May 14, 2009)

I'll have the opportunity to do so next month when we get a replacement server for the one currently running with the adaptec card. 

Right now the server processes about 1TB of data (from a 6x1TB RAID5 array) using find and egrep through perl, so I don't want to interrupt it.
Running fine since 5th may on GENERIC kernel.


> FreeBSD xx.xx.xx 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Tue May  5 19:23:21 UTC 2009     xx@xx.xx.xx:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64


----------



## venom (May 15, 2009)

need high & long load (~100% in gstat)


----------



## urpyLLIKa (May 15, 2009)

Problem resolved for me - change controllers to new 5805

OS: FreeBSD amd 7.1 and amd 7.2
FirmWare: Adaptec RAID 5805 Firmware Build 16501
Driver version: AACRAID 32- and 64-bit Driver Build 16343 for FreeBSD (compile for os as module and in kernel)
Raid level: 5ee (6x500gb or 6x750gb)
Uptime: 3-5 weeks - all work.


----------



## venom (May 16, 2009)

urpyLLIKa, your problem was in hardware ?


----------



## urpyLLIKa (May 16, 2009)

Yes.
I`m tested M$ Window$ and Linux (CentOS) on old hardware - trouble 1:1 - work same time and freeze. After change to new hardware - problem resolved.


----------



## Rada (May 18, 2009)

The server crashed, problem isn't fixed in 7.2...


----------



## Rada (May 18, 2009)

urpyLLIKa, how do you explain that we both had exactly identically defect cards?


----------



## venom (May 19, 2009)

Rada, please give verbose description (with logs) of your`s server(controller crash) situation.

for identification defect cards need high&long load


----------



## tracer (May 19, 2009)

I've analog situation with my Adaptec 51245 controller with accd and accu drivers.

aac:

```
acc0: COMMAND xxx TIMEOUT AFTER xxx SECONDS
Controller is no longer running! code= 0xbc6201100
```
aacu:

```
Too aacu0: COMMAND xxx TIMEOUT AFTER xxx SECONDS
```
and at some time:

```
g_vfs_done():aacdu0s1d[WRITE(offset=xxx, length=xxx)]error = 5
```
my dmesg:

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p2 #5: Fri May 15 19:17:27 MSD 2009
    [email]tracer@db.loca[/email]ldomain:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/xxx
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5460  @ 3.16GHz (3166.69-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x10676  Stepping = 6
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xce3bd<SSE3,RSVD2,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,DCA,<b19>>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Cores per package: 4
usable memory = 34351538176 (32760 MB)
avail memory  = 33315020800 (31771 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <PTLTD          APIC  >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
 cpu4 (AP): APIC ID:  4
 cpu5 (AP): APIC ID:  5
 cpu6 (AP): APIC ID:  6
 cpu7 (AP): APIC ID:  7
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
ioapic1 <Version 2.0> irqs 24-47 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <PTLTD   RSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
unknown: I/O range not supported
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 1.0 on pci2
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 2.0 on pci2
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 6.9.6> port 0x2000-0x201f mem 0xf8220000-0xf823ffff,0xf8200000-0xf821ffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci5
em0: Using MSI interrupt
em0: [FILTER]
em0: Ethernet address: 00:30:48:c4:2c:c4
em1: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 6.9.6> port 0x2020-0x203f mem 0xf8260000-0xf827ffff,0xf8240000-0xf825ffff irq 19 at device 0.1 on pci5
em1: Using MSI interrupt
em1: [FILTER]
em1: Ethernet address: 00:30:48:c4:2c:c5
pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.3 on pci1
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6
pcib7: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 4.0 on pci0
pci7: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib7
pcib8: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 6.0 on pci0
pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib8
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 8.0 (no driver attached)
pcib9: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci9: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib9
aacu0: <Adaptec RAID 51245> mem 0xf8000000-0xf81fffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci9
aacu0: Enabling 64-bit address support
aacu0: Enable Raw I/O
aacu0: Enable 64-bit array
aacu0: Adaptec 51245, aac driver 2.2.4-16343
aacu0: New comm. interface enabled
aacu0: [ITHREAD]
aacpu0: <SCSI Passthrough Bus> on aacu0
aacpu1: <SCSI Passthrough Bus> on aacu0
aacpu2: <SCSI Passthrough Bus> on aacu0
pcib10: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci10: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib10
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x3000-0x30ff mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff,0xf8400000-0xf840ffff irq 18 at device 1.0 on pci10
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel 63XXESB2 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x1800-0x180f at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
coretemp0: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 4921492106004921
device_attach: est0 attach returned 6
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
coretemp1: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu1
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 4921492106004921
device_attach: est1 attach returned 6
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
coretemp2: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu2
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 4921492106004921
device_attach: est2 attach returned 6
p4tcc2: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu2
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
coretemp3: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu3
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 4921492106004921
device_attach: est3 attach returned 6
p4tcc3: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu3
cpu4: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
coretemp4: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu4
est4: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu4
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 4921492106004921
device_attach: est4 attach returned 6
p4tcc4: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu4
cpu5: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
coretemp5: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu5
est5: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu5
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 4921492106004921
device_attach: est5 attach returned 6
p4tcc5: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu5
cpu6: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
coretemp6: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu6
est6: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu6
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 4921492106004921
device_attach: est6 attach returned 6
p4tcc6: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu6
cpu7: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
coretemp7: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu7
est7: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu7
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 4921492106004921
device_attach: est7 attach returned 6
p4tcc7: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu7
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcafff,0xcb000-0xd17ff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
acd0: DVDROM <DVD-ROM UJDA780/1.50> at ata0-slave UDMA33
aacdu0: <RAID 0/6> on aacu0
aacdu0: 839392MB (1719074816 sectors)
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #5 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #4 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #7 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #6 Launched!
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/aacdu0s1a
em0: link state changed to UP
em1: link state changed to UP
```
Last Motherboard and Adapatec controller BIOS and last FreeBSD accu driver.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 19, 2009)

Please use code tags when posting system messages.
http://forums.freebsd.org/misc.php?do=bbcode#code


----------



## urpyLLIKa (May 19, 2009)

1. check backplane connected (if need change to direct connect) and test - example for supermicro there is a feature 
2. get latest firmware and driver for controller and flash it and build driver for this system (optional).
3. install over os
4. see in ports arcconf util, need get information and logs from controller.
5. create support adaptec ticket and attach logs to ticket
6. if there is a possibility - change the controller




			
				tracer said:
			
		

> I've analog situation with my Adaptec 51245 controller with accd and accu drivers.
> 
> aac:
> 
> ...


----------



## Velopas (Jun 16, 2009)

This problem is currently under investigation. Last version we are checking now is "support more than 4 GB RAM DMA issue" it's not confirmed yet!!!!. So, check on your systems (who can) with less than 4 GB.

Please, send to me with flag in letter body >>>> for D.Zotov (FreeBSD 7.x problem)

russia_sales@adaptec.com (have to use this addy to prevent spam)

These files:

support.zip (for thise who has ASM installed)
1 In the Enterprise View, click the local or remote system on which the problem is occurring.
2 In the menu bar, select Actions, then click Save support archive.
3 Enter a name for the archive file or accept the default name, then click Save.

also 

arcconf getlogs (4 parts)

Provides access to the status and event logs of a controller. You can retrieve four types of logs:



DEVICEâ€”A log of any device errors the controller has encountered. 

DEADâ€”A log that records any occurrences of defunct devices. 

EVENTâ€”A log of special events that may have occurred (e.g., rebuilds, LDMs, etc.). 

UARTâ€” most "recent" 2MB worth of the UART traces

Syntax



ARCCONF GETLOGS <Controller#> <Type> [clear] 

Parameters



Controller# is the controller number 

Type is one of the following types of log to retrieve: 

DEVICE 

DEAD 

EVENT 

UART 

Example



ARCCONF GETLOGS 1 DEVICE



If you put a greater-than sign (>) and a filename after any command, the output of the command will be sent to that file. For instance, to capture the output of the getlogs commands you can enter:



ARCCONF GETLOGS 1 UART > uart.log

And /var/log/messages

That could help to identify the problem and make changes if they are from Adaptec FW or driver level.

Di Ma


----------



## urpyLLIKa (Jun 17, 2009)

Dear Dmitry.
I send for you, open trouble ticket and recive more answer from February (now 16 JUNE)
Memory 4Gb, 8Gb - Not essentially.
Problem resolved then change controllers.


----------



## venom (Jun 17, 2009)

approve user urpyLLIKa


----------



## Velopas (Jun 17, 2009)

From time 2 time life brings quite difficult problem (oh, sound like shit happens) Anyway,,, We know now that sometimes replacement helps but sometimes not. I would like to stress that this problem is under investigation, if it turns to be a hardware problem with cards we will accept it and replace all cards,,,, no problem... but now we can't say so.

My system with 2405 (2 Series cards also had this problem on clients site) 32 works perfectly.

We now have 32 and 64 in Germany 16GB out of the box driver  ... so far so good.

So, to help you I need you help.

1. If you make RMA replacement let me know what disti were used and what were S/N of replaced cards I could pick up cards for testing..

2. Some general info

FreeBSD Version: 

Architecture:

System Host Memory:

Controller FW Version:

Driver Status â€“ Update or out of the box â€“ Version.

3. Log files from my previous post.


As soon as it's fixed or any assumptions are confirmed we will post it here.

Thank you for your help and understanding.


----------



## Velopas (Jun 17, 2009)

This problem was never met under Windows. If you tested a FreeBSD problem card under Windows OS and Windows got frozen? How it happened (that's stunningly new info for me)? BSOD? Anything else?

Around 20 complaints FreeBSD 7.x Worldwide.

One ///without this forum/// for Linux.

Zero ///without this forum/// for Windows.


----------



## Velopas (Jun 17, 2009)

>>>>>Dear Dmitry.
I send for you, open trouble ticket and recive more answer from February (now 16 JUNE)
Memory 4Gb, 8Gb - Not essentially.
Problem resolved then change controllers. 
=================================


Please, explain... you sent to me (for sure I answer and take care of all letters) or to Adaptec tech support? If so do you know your ref. number. //I found only one request 090528-000027 about this problem checking stat. data//? But it was sent in May.


----------



## venom (Jun 18, 2009)

analogue problems

```
http://communities.vmware.com/message/975407
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2311
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-scsi/2008-June/003524.html
```


----------



## urpyLLIKa (Jun 18, 2009)

short memory or ignore ...

First answer - update firmware.

From: "Adaptec Support" <ask_support@adaptec.com>
Reply-To: "Adaptec Support" <ask_support@adaptec.com>
MIME-Version: 1.0
Message-Id: <49A2D90B.000001.00436@adprn01.adaptec.com>
Date: Mon, 23 Feb 2009 09:12:43 -0800 (Pacific Standard Time)
Subject: System freeze [Incident: 090219-000063]
X-Spam: Not detected
X-Mras: Ok

Your question has been received.

**Please note: If your question is regarding RAID issues please attach
the RAID Controller Support Archive to the incident. See Answer ID 
14929 
(http://ask.adaptec.com/scripts/adaptec_tic.cfg/php.exe/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=14929)
on how to create it.


To update your question from our support site, click the following 
link or paste it into your web browser.
http://ask.adaptec.com/Scripts/adap...=myq_upd.php&p_iid=38112&p_created=1235068490


Question Reference #090219-000063
---------------------------------------------------------------
          Summary: System freeze
  Product Level 1: Serial Attached SCSI (SAS)
  Product Level 2: Adaptec RAID 5805
 Category Level 1: Troubleshooting / Error Messages
     Date Created: 02/19/2009 10:34 AM
     Last Updated: 02/19/2009 10:34 AM
           Status: Unresolved
  Product Details: Serial Number
           Number: 8C4310BCEC5
 Operating System: FreeBSD
       OS Version: 7.0,7,1


Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Customer (Dmitry Brazhnikov) - 02/19/2009 10:34 AM      
Supermicro servers with adaptec 5805, bios firmware b16343
System have 6 disks - ST3500320NS
Operation system FreeBSD x86 7.1, 7.0 - drivers from systems or from adaptec (latest)
I have create test raids 5ee, 5 - after a while (5minutes --- 6 hour) system freeze - systat before freeze show 100% io on disks. 


----------------------------------------------------------------------
Controller information
----------------------------------------------------------------------
   Controller Status                        : Optimal
   Channel description                      : SAS/SATA
   Controller Model                         : Adaptec 5805
   Controller Serial Number                 : 8C4310BCEC5
   Physical Slot                            : 4
   Temperature                              : 56 C/ 132 F (Normal)
   Installed memory                         : 512 MB
   Copyback                                 : Disabled
   Background consistency check             : Enabled
   Automatic Failover                       : Enabled
   Global task priority                     : High
   Performance Mode                         : Default/Dynamic
   Defunct disk drive count                 : 0
   Logical devices/Failed/Degraded          : 6/0/0

Auto-Response - 02/19/2009 10:34 AM     
Thank you for using ASK Us.

The incident has been received and will be handled soon.

**Please note: If your question is regarding RAID issues please attach the RAID Controller Support Archive to the incident. See Answer ID 14929 (http://ask.adaptec.com/scripts/adaptec_tic.cfg/php.exe/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=14929) on how to create it.


[---001:002112:55908---]



Hmmm... This is FreeBSD forum and not M$ Forum or i`m not right? Windows TESTED too - freeze, not BSOD. On new controller after change - i can`t see problem on FreeBSD, Linux and M$ Windows.


----------



## Velopas (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Guys, I have some news for you.

1.	This problem was duplicated in LAB, current assumption is a problem in driver.

2.	Some correcting actions were worked out and under test now, u can take partâ€¦ Two ways to check it:

-	If you have a board with BIOS setting for the PCI Memory Mapped I/O above 4GB behavior of the system â€“ simply turn of that and the problem should go away.
-	Approach me (address is in above posting) to get test driver. Just update the system with the new driver package â€“ please install with pkg_add and if formerly test driver is installed please use force command switch to install. If installation is successful the driver will report the following at startup. â€žTHIS IS A TEST DRIVER WITH DMA >4GB DISABLED (NEW!)â€œ - Please verify with dmesg.

New info soon.


----------



## Velopas (Jun 22, 2009)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-scsi/2008-June/003524.html

is not accepted by me 4800 and 4805 didn't have official support of FreeBSD 7.x 

http://www.adaptec.com/en-US/downlo...&dn=Adaptec+Serial+Attached+SCSI+RAID+4805SAS


----------



## urpyLLIKa (Jun 23, 2009)

I think trouble not in driver

```
server7# sysctl hw.physmem; sysctl hw.usermem
hw.physmem: 8580644864
hw.usermem: 7964139520

server7# uname -a
FreeBSD server7 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  8 06:04:17 UTC 2009     root@server7:/usr/src/sys/amd64/compile/HOSTING  amd64

server7# arcconf GETCONFIG 1
Controllers found: 1
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Controller information
----------------------------------------------------------------------
   Controller Status                        : Optimal
   Channel description                      : SAS/SATA
   Controller Model                         : Adaptec 5805
   Controller Serial Number                 : 8C4310BCEE5
   Physical Slot                            : 4
   Temperature                              : 54 C/ 129 F (Normal)
   Installed memory                         : 512 MB
   Copyback                                 : Disabled
   Background consistency check             : Disabled
   Automatic Failover                       : Enabled
   Global task priority                     : High
   Performance Mode                         : Default/Dynamic
   Defunct disk drive count                 : 0
   Logical devices/Failed/Degraded          : 3/0/0
   --------------------------------------------------------
   Controller Version Information
   --------------------------------------------------------
   BIOS                                     : 5.2-0 (16501)
   Firmware                                 : 5.2-0 (16501)
   Driver                                   : 2.2-4 (16343)
   Boot Flash                               : 5.2-0 (16501)
   --------------------------------------------------------
   Controller Battery Information
   --------------------------------------------------------
   Status                                   : Optimal
   Over temperature                         : No
   Capacity remaining                       : 99 percent
   Time remaining (at current draw)         : 1 days, 19 hours, 55 minutes

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Logical device information
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Logical device number 0
   Logical device name                      : SYS
   RAID level                               : 5EE
   Status of logical device                 : Optimal
   Status of RAID 5EE                       : Expanded
   Size                                     : 102400 MB
   Stripe-unit size                         : 64 KB
   Read-cache mode                          : Enabled
   Write-cache mode                         : Enabled (write-back)
   Write-cache setting                      : Enabled (write-back) when protected by battery
   Partitioned                              : Yes
   Protected by Hot-Spare                   : No
   Bootable                                 : Yes
   Failed stripes                           : No
   --------------------------------------------------------
   Logical device segment information
   --------------------------------------------------------
   Segment 0                                : Present (0,0) 
   Segment 1                                : Present (0,1) 
   Segment 2                                : Present (0,2) 
   Segment 3                                : Present (0,3) 
   Segment 4                                : Present (0,4) 
   Segment 5                                : Present (0,5) 

Logical device number 1
   Logical device name                      : USER
   RAID level                               : 5EE
   Status of logical device                 : Optimal
   Status of RAID 5EE                       : Expanded
   Size                                     : 2044924 MB
   Stripe-unit size                         : 64 KB
   Read-cache mode                          : Enabled
   Write-cache mode                         : Enabled (write-back)
   Write-cache setting                      : Enabled (write-back) when protected by battery
   Partitioned                              : Yes
   Protected by Hot-Spare                   : No
   Bootable                                 : No
   Failed stripes                           : No
   --------------------------------------------------------
   Logical device segment information
   --------------------------------------------------------
   Segment 0                                : Present (0,0) 
   Segment 1                                : Present (0,1) 
   Segment 2                                : Present (0,2) 
   Segment 3                                : Present (0,3) 
   Segment 4                                : Present (0,4) 
   Segment 5                                : Present (0,5) 

Logical device number 2
   Logical device name                      : BACKUP
   RAID level                               : 5EE
   Status of logical device                 : Optimal
   Status of RAID 5EE                       : Expanded
   Size                                     : 711680 MB
   Stripe-unit size                         : 64 KB
   Read-cache mode                          : Enabled
   Write-cache mode                         : Enabled (write-back)
   Write-cache setting                      : Enabled (write-back) when protected by battery
   Partitioned                              : Yes
   Protected by Hot-Spare                   : No
   Bootable                                 : No
   Failed stripes                           : No
   --------------------------------------------------------
   Logical device segment information
   --------------------------------------------------------
   Segment 0                                : Present (0,0) 
   Segment 1                                : Present (0,1) 
   Segment 2                                : Present (0,2) 
   Segment 3                                : Present (0,3) 
   Segment 4                                : Present (0,4) 
   Segment 5                                : Present (0,5) 


----------------------------------------------------------------------
Physical Device information
----------------------------------------------------------------------
      Device #0
         Device is a Hard drive
         State                              : Online
         Supported                          : Yes
         Transfer Speed                     : SATA 3.0 Gb/s
         Reported Channel,Device            : 0,0
         Reported Location                  : Connector 0, Device 0
         Vendor                             : WDC
         Model                              : WD7502ABYS-0
         Firmware                           : 03.00C05
         Size                               : 715404 MB
         Write Cache                        : Disabled (write-through)
         FRU                                : None
         S.M.A.R.T.                         : No
      Device #1
         Device is a Hard drive
         State                              : Online
         Supported                          : Yes
         Transfer Speed                     : SATA 3.0 Gb/s
         Reported Channel,Device            : 0,1
         Reported Location                  : Connector 0, Device 1
         Vendor                             : WDC
         Model                              : WD7502ABYS-0
         Firmware                           : 03.00C05
         Size                               : 715404 MB
         Write Cache                        : Disabled (write-through)
         FRU                                : None
         S.M.A.R.T.                         : No
      Device #2
         Device is a Hard drive
         State                              : Online
         Supported                          : Yes
         Transfer Speed                     : SATA 3.0 Gb/s
         Reported Channel,Device            : 0,2
         Reported Location                  : Connector 0, 
==skip===
server7# uptime
 2:13PM  up 15 days,  2:37, 1 user, load averages: 1.33, 0.94, 0.81
```


----------



## Velopas (Jun 24, 2009)

I do agree..... that's possible in this particular case that there are incompatible disks for some BACKPLANES (what is this system backplane?).

The whole logical chain...

Let's check compatibility list for 5805

http://www.adaptec.com/NR/rdonlyres...ompatibilityReport_061109_Series5_LowPort.pdf

Can u c this model there //Model : WD7502ABYS-0/FW(disk FW:03.00C05//?

Yes. Good.

What we know about this model? Insert "WD7502ABYS" in ASK search

http://ask.adaptec.com/scripts/adap...ccessibility=0&p_redirect=&p_lva=&p_sp=&p_li=

FIND ANSWER

1)     For 5xx45 (12, 16, 24 ports) cards

See 
http://ask.adaptec.com/scripts/adap...mNoX3RleHQ9V0Q3NTAyQUJZUw**&p_li=&p_topview=1

2)     The same for 5xx5 connected to some backplanes with expander  

Do you have ANY BACKPLANES? 

To fix it try SSC (Spread Spectrum Clocking) disabled (link to WD database with HOW TO) inside above ASK link.

As was said in some cases other problems not connected with Driver are mixed!!!!

It could be checked... just send me you SUPPORT.ZIP file.

And if you design/assemble/integrate server systems subscribe for our tech letters.... SAS is more complicated than SCSI.

Some news:: This fixed driver is being checked worldwide.

2 cases reported currently: for both cases it helped. More info soon.


----------



## urpyLLIKa (Jun 25, 2009)

Answer from Adaptect support and from site adaptec.
1. update firmware - done - not help
2. check compatible hard disk - check - i have compatible seagate and wd disks - not help
3. check backplane - done, direct connect HDD to Adaptec controller - not help
4. disable SSC - done - not help


Now problem resolved, i can send logs from now working systems, old logs i can`t send


----------



## Velopas (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi All,

Only for FreeBSD 7.x=========

For all cases test driver was sent IT HELPED.

R and D dep is looking for a root cause and promised an official release of driver in a couple of weeks.

So, if you have a case described above with Adaptec RAID 5, 3, 2 Series, please, approach me for a FIXING DRIVER.

Please, use e-mail address russia_sales@adaptec.com 
Please, make a ref: FREE BSD PROBLEM ADPml11405

or call official phone numbers from Adaptec WEB site adaptec.ru ====> About ====> Contacts ====> Russia

From 29.06.09 information about this case will be distributed among our integrators.

If you have any other case with suspicion Adaptec cards involved please send me detailed information about this case. Needed information in above presented postings.

Now I donâ€™t have any open cases with FreeBSD OS among reported to me.


----------



## Velopas (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi All,

We have now official release of that driver 2.2.8-16891. You can ref it.

That has helped all I sent it to.

One case with some negative feedback, just have it in mind:

===direct translation===

Driver helped, but there was a problem, we were forced to migrate from FreeBSD 7.0 to FreeBSD 7.1, as shutdown stopped working normally. System hangs during any attempts to unmount volumes by the sync command.



Disks renamed from aacd to aacdu. Spent 30 min total on working system to fix it.

========================


----------



## sjaak007 (Jul 1, 2009)

Velopas said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> We have now official release of that driver 2.2.8-16891. You can ref it.



Do you have a download link ?

Thanks
Sjaak


----------



## Velopas (Jul 2, 2009)

sjaak007 said:
			
		

> Do you have a download link ?
> 
> Thanks
> Sjaak



No I don't


----------



## Velopas (Sep 8, 2009)

*The Link*

Link has been created

http://www.adaptec.com/support/files/ 


Filename: aacraid_freebsd7_2_test_b16891.tgz


Password: ROUND


----------



## yurigor (Sep 14, 2009)

I've recently tested beta driver you provided and it FAILED as before with the same symptoms.


----------



## Velopas (Sep 15, 2009)

Please, contuct us for details....


----------



## Maurovale (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi, I can confirm the same problems with adaptec 2405 in FreeBSD 6.x and 7.x

They work for some time and sudenly bum:

COMMAND XXXX TIMEOUT AFTER XX SECONDS

Only a hard reset will fix that for some more weeks.

This is reproducible in 3 or 4 machines, runing diferents hardwares, Tyan, Intel, Supermicro servers.


----------



## Velopas (Oct 16, 2009)

*How to act*

Hi All,

Above are presented exact instructions how to act if you need direct help from Adaptec. Please, use presales address (above) and send logs (instructions above). 

Or send direct request to Tech Support using link
http://register.adaptec.com/ask_us.html

ask a question

All who approached us we were able to help.


----------



## yurigor (Dec 9, 2009)

*Workaround*

Hi all,

I'm still having this issue with the controller, latest firmware (5.2-0
(17517)) and drivers (2.2-8 (17517)) don't fix the problem, but Adaptec
suggested me to turn off write cache (switch it into write throught) on
the controller (smth like arcconf SETCACHE 1 LOGICALDRIVE 0 wt) - so I
did that and now I'm able to highly load the server with no problems.
Current uptime after this change is 15 days.
I didn't measure the performance penalty though.


----------



## Velopas (Dec 10, 2009)

*FreeBSD 7.x problem*

Hi All,

I have to stress that cache disabling could help only in some cases. As well as testing driver was able to help not for all cases.

I would like also to inform you that this problem (that seems to be quite complex) was duplicated in our lab. And Adaptec is working hard to understand its nature, hardware dependence (if any) and fix it. We are communicating with other manufactures of server components that also could be involved into that problem.

We already have some preliminary results that allows this problem to be fixed (they are testing for being presented for usage).

I have a list of companies approached us with it and as soon as I have any FW, driver etc. updates that could fix it I will send it directly and put information here.

Please, donâ€™t worry about it, this problem is under control.


----------



## Velopas (Dec 23, 2009)

As was promised

http://www.adaptec.com/support/files/ 

Official version.

If it's not difficult, share results, please. 

Password: CANDLE



Filename:



-          2045_fw_b17547.zip

-          2405_fw_b17547.zip

-          5085_fw_b17547.zip

-          5405_fw_b17547.zip

-          5405z_fw_b17547.zip

-          5445_fw_b17547.zip

-          5445z_fw_b17547.zip

-          5805_fw_b17547.zip

-          5805z_fw_b17547.zip

-          51245_fw_b17547.zip

-          51645_fw_b17547.zip

-          52445_fw_b17547.zip


----------



## lunetics (Apr 7, 2010)

Is there also a Fix for the 4805? Is that new Firmware? Still encountering the Problem.

This is my case: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-scsi/2008-June/003524.html

cheers,
Matthias


----------



## Velopas (Apr 8, 2010)

no official FreeBSD 7.x support for 4800/4805

Sorry, but considering it there are some problems to get the fix.

http://www.adaptec.com/en-US/downlo...&dn=Adaptec+Serial+Attached+SCSI+RAID+4805SAS


----------



## ixdwhite (Apr 20, 2010)

*Fix Confirmed*

I can confirm that the updated firmware fixes the lockups I was experiencing running buildworld on this controller with FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE.

I was able to repeatedly provoke the hang by doing the following, which does not work post firmware update.

Hardware:
SuperMicro H8DMU+
2x Operton 2382
(8x 4GB) = 32 GB RAM
Adaptec 5405 V5.2-0 Build 17544
4x Fujitsu 72GB 15K SAS

Reproduction case:
- Create RAID10 array out of 4 disks
- Format and mount as normal
- Copy src tree to array
- point MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX onto array
`- while : ; do; time sh -c 'make -j8 buildworld && make -j8 buildkernel'; done`
- Should hang in 30 minutes or less

If you get a hang with this, then the updated firmware posted above should fix your problems.


----------



## celt (May 10, 2011)

*Similar issue in 8.2...*


```
aac1: COMMAND 0xffffff8000a8b6d0 (TYPE 502) TIMEOUT AFTER 133 SECONDS
```

Tons of these after rsync from another BSD box, both running 8.2 Release amd64.

Firmware 18252 - the latest, even turned off write cache on disks.

Any ideas?


----------



## celt (May 10, 2011)

I see new drivers posted...

3 Apr 2011	AACRAID driver files b18284 for FreeBSD

Let's give those a try and report back.




			
				celt said:
			
		

> aac1: COMMAND 0xffffff8000a8b6d0 (TYPE 502) TIMEOUT AFTER 133 SECONDS
> 
> Tons of these after rsync from another BSD box, both running 8.2 Release amd64.
> 
> ...


----------



## ixdwhite (May 11, 2011)

Are you using ARCCONF regularly to poll RAID status? I've had problems with that causing stuck transactions. The diagnosis for this is to run an ARCCONF command while the timeouts are occuring -- if they stop, then its a stuck admin command. A newer ARCCONF might address the root cause if this is the case.

Stuck commands can also be indicative of SAS stability issues, either due to a bad drive rapidly attaching/detaching from the fabric or a bad cable causing disconnects. Traffic halts while the SAS DISCOVERY runs and if this is happening fast enough it could stall commands enough to trigger the warning. 

The best thing to do in this case is use the ARCCONF SAVESUPPORTARCHIVE command (I think that is the name) to dump the controller's event logs and console and see if there are a bunch of SAS DISCOVERY events when nothing is otherwise changing on the fabric (i.e., you're not removing drives).

Adaptec Support might be able to help you diagnose the issue interpret the logs as well.


----------



## urpyLLIKa (May 12, 2011)

to celt
1. Your brand of hard drives?
2. disabled if the cache to disk ? (very important)


----------



## celt (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for asking...

Drives are: Seagate ST32000444SS 2TB SAS.
Cache disabled.

I installed the newest BSD drivers 18284, and things seem just fine. I've been hammering away and not a single error yet. Should we leave write cache disabled? Should we re-enable it if driver is found to be stable? I'm really delighted with adaptecs level of BSD support!



			
				urpyLLIKa said:
			
		

> to celt
> 1. Your brand of hard drives?
> 2. disabled if the cache to disk ? (very important)


----------



## urpyLLIKa (May 15, 2011)

Cache on _hard-drive_ - off
And when you create a raid do not on on the disk cache.
P.S. seagate disk-s (very smart disks  ) and at the time of writing does not always correspond to the controller that they recorded a block on the disk - the disk controller finds an error and throws him out of raid. This was my assumption when I off on the disk cache


----------



## valenpo (May 22, 2012)

*FreeBSD 9 amd64 same issue*


```
FreeBSD boss 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012
     root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Controller information
----------------------------------------------------------------------
   Controller Status                        : Optimal
   Channel description                      : SAS/SATA
   Controller Model                         : Adaptec 5805
   Controller Serial Number                 : 0D10115070C
   Physical Slot                            : 1
   Temperature                              : 65 C/ 149 F (Normal)
   Installed memory                         : 512 MB
   Copyback                                 : Disabled
   Background consistency check             : Disabled
   Automatic Failover                       : Enabled
   Global task priority                     : High
   Performance Mode                         : Default/Dynamic
   Stayawake period                         : Disabled
   Spinup limit internal drives             : 0
   Spinup limit external drives             : 0
   Defunct disk drive count                 : 0
   Logical devices/Failed/Degraded          : 7/0/0
   SSDs assigned to MaxCache pool           : 0
   Maximum SSDs allowed in MaxCache pool    : 8
   MaxCache Read Cache Pool Size            : 0.000 GB
   MaxCache flush and fetch rate            : 0
   MaxCache Read, Write Balance Factor      : 3,1
   NCQ status                               : Enabled
   Statistics data collection mode          : Enabled
   --------------------------------------------------------
   Controller Version Information
   --------------------------------------------------------
   BIOS                                     : 5.2-0 (18948)
   Firmware                                 : 5.2-0 (18948)
   Driver                                   : 2.1-9 (1)
   Boot Flash                               : 5.2-0 (18948)
   --------------------------------------------------------
   Controller Battery Information
   --------------------------------------------------------
   Status                                   : Optimal
   Over temperature                         : No
   Capacity remaining                       : 100 percent
   Time remaining (at current draw)         : 1 days, 20 hours, 7 minutes
```


```
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012
    root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5620  @ 2.40GHz (2400.13-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x206c2  Family = 6  Model = 2c  Stepping = 2
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,
DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x9ee3fd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,DCA,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,
POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 34363932672 (32772 MB)
avail memory = 33070022656 (31538 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <SUPERM APIC1701>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 16 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 2 package(s) x 4 core(s) x 2 SMT threads
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
 cpu4 (AP): APIC ID: 18
 cpu5 (AP): APIC ID: 19
 cpu6 (AP): APIC ID: 20
 cpu7 (AP): APIC ID: 21
 cpu8 (AP): APIC ID: 32
 cpu9 (AP): APIC ID: 33
 cpu10 (AP): APIC ID: 34
 cpu11 (AP): APIC ID: 35
 cpu12 (AP): APIC ID: 50
 cpu13 (AP): APIC ID: 51
 cpu14 (AP): APIC ID: 52
 cpu15 (AP): APIC ID: 53
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 6
ioapic1: Changing APIC ID to 7
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
ioapic1 <Version 2.0> irqs 24-47 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <SMCI > on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 400, 100 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - 0x71, should be 0x6E (20110527/tbutils-282)

aac0: <Adaptec RAID 5805> mem 0xfac00000-0xfadfffff irq 30 at device 0.0 on pci5
aac0: Enabling 64-bit address support
aac0: Enable Raw I/O
aac0: Enable 64-bit array
aac0: New comm. interface enabled
aac0: Adaptec 5805, aac driver 2.1.9-1
aacp0: <SCSI Passthrough Bus> on aac0
aacp1: <SCSI Passthrough Bus> on aac0
aacp2: <SCSI Passthrough Bus> on aac0
```


----------



## Regressor (May 23, 2012)

*valenpo*, Hi. Please look my story at http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=32208

5805 on FreeBSD 9. How? Where did you get the working driver?


----------

